# DP Recovery Programme:



## Markjones90 (Apr 10, 2020)

http://depersonalizationrecovery.com/the-program/ - Anyone ever bought his programme or heard anything about it?

He maintains that DP is invariably due to some childhood trauma which may be precipitated by drugs/some other traumatic event which triggers the event.

I really doubt that is the case with myself as I do truly think I had a relatively stable childhood upbringing but he states that even in such cases, the trauma lies latent in our subconscious ultimately causing the dissociative symptoms of DP.

Very hard to argue against this notion as I can't exactly prove that this supposed trauma isn't hidden can I?

Is he selling snake oil like Shaun O'Connor, whose DP Recovery Programme is nothing more than vapid self-help platitudes I could read on a calendar or the various YouTubers selling complete recovery (Shaan Kassam) provides you follow their programme or only their programme to the tee?

I'm open minded but suspicious.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I myself think Harris Harrington his course is not suitable for somebody who is in the midst of severe dp/dr,just because it's practically impossible to watch 10 hours of footage, and to follow it and then apply huge amounts advice in your life. I myself have a very short attention span, and have barely any brain power to concentrate. I have watched a few video's of him, and it's so complicated. Shaun O'connor over simplifies the whole condition and I guess he has had a mild version of the disorder, and he basically preaches distraction that's it. Shaan Kassam is a total fraud I have heard. And I also don't really believe that you need to have had any trauma in early life to experience dp/dr. It can come after huge amounts of stress day in and day out, which is not really one traumatic event but rather small low level trauma's.


----------



## Markjones90 (Apr 10, 2020)

Totally agree about Shaan Kassam. I had an initial consultation with him to see what was what and his programme costs 600 bucks for a minimum of 4 months. 2400 dollars. Minimum!

The programme as far as I can gather gives access to extra resources, supposed success stories from his other clients and some online group seminars.

Presumably they give permission but I notice on his Instagram stories that he screenshots these seminars with his clients faces included in them.

Shaun O' Connor's programme doesn't contain inherently bad advice. Just really basic and common sense stuff.

I think it's really irresponsible that these supposed gurus always promise full recovery as well. How can they be so arrogant to presume that their programme and their programme only will always help people to fully recover.

It must make people so disillusioned and disappointed in themselves when the programmes inevitably don't work for everyone.

Have you come across Jordan Hardgrave or Swammy as well? I wonder are they all basically peddling the same programme with the same promised results.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Markjones90 said:


> Totally agree about Shaan Kassam. I had an initial consultation with him to see what was what and his programme costs 600 bucks for a minimum of 4 months. 2400 dollars. Minimum!
> 
> The programme as far as I can gather gives access to extra resources, supposed success stories from his other clients and some online group seminars.
> 
> ...


Jordan Hardgrave, is the best one out there. He is genuine a great guy, and preaches a different approach which is body based. Breathing techniques, muscle relaxation, exercise, live life as normal as possible. TRE (Trauma release exercises) and such. I am in his Facebook group and have his course. He is a good guy, does not ask huge amounts of money either. I have seen that Swammy guy as well, but I don't know a lot about him.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

Markjones90 said:


> http://depersonalizationrecovery.com/the-program/ - Anyone ever bought his programme or heard anything about it?
> 
> He maintains that DP is invariably due to some childhood trauma which may be precipitated by drugs/some other traumatic event which triggers the event.
> 
> ...


You should be. Just look at his price-tag. He wants to sell you snake oil. Just another fluke trying to make money off somebody's condition.
I never read it or bought. I just know it' BS. 99% the stuff you need is on the web for free!


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Aridity said:


> Jordan Hardgrave, is the best one out there. He is genuine a great guy, and preaches a different approach which is body based. Breathing techniques, muscle relaxation, exercise, live life as normal as possible. TRE (Trauma release exercises) and such. I am in his Facebook group and have his course. He is a good guy, does not ask huge amounts of money either. I have seen that Swammy guy as well, but I don't know a lot about him.


I believe Hardgrave has benign intentions, and he is genuinely out there to help people. However, my problem with his doctrine is that it's premised on the works of Peter A. Levine and Stephen Porges. To cite Levine and Porges as "DPDR specialists" (which he outspokenly does [source]) is simply wrong for nowhere in their work do they claim to know how to treat DPDR. Their research is tailored towards trauma as an experience and the consequent repercussions such as PTSD, CPTSD etc. The real DPDR specialists are Mauricio Sierra, Daphne Simeon, Anthony David, and so on. I have never heard Hardgrave mention any of these names in any of his videos and articles. Moreover, Hardgrave's suggestion that the techniques you have just mentioned (TRE, muscle relaxation, exercise and etc.) will ameliorate DPDR symptoms is blatantly unfounded. Techniques such as muscle relaxation have been found not to be helpful in treating DPDR [source], some studies even found that muscle relaxation lead to worsening of DPDR symptoms [source]. So all this leads me to think that Hardgrave either has done sloppy research or he finds it convenient to cite Porges and Levine for the modus of treating trauma is generally better understood than treating DPDR.

Disregarding this scholarly confusion, I would contend that his advice to exercise, make a schedule, stick to that schedule and live life "normally" is decent. Albeit, I don't think this kind of advice is remotely surprising. To get your life together no matter your predicament is in my mind just common sense. Besides, you are probably better off reading Jung or Peterson if you want to really get your life in order.


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Markjones90 said:


> http://depersonalizationrecovery.com/the-program/ - Anyone ever bought his programme or heard anything about it?
> 
> He maintains that DP is invariably due to some childhood trauma which may be precipitated by drugs/some other traumatic event which triggers the event.
> 
> ...


I personally never tried any of these programmes. These guys (Kassam, O'Connor, Harrington) do not know any better than you or me; they are not qualified to give any sort of medical advice. From what I can tell their advice is just to get you life together, and to live life normally. Great advice in my opinion, certainly better than rotting away in your bedroom trembling in fear of symptoms, but you do not need to pay any amount of money to come to the realisations they have come to.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

I smell a hefty dose of BS here. This is what he claims: "The information in this program can not be found anywhere else on the internet". Can't be found anywhere else on the Internet? Then that also means it can't be found in any published studies, which means that it's probably based on nothing but his own anecdotes.


----------



## badsidejoe (Dec 8, 2019)

But isn't the core of dpdr in a lot of cases just some form of trauma? I had a "traumatic bad trip" and this where all begun. A lot of people told me working with this suppressed trauma is the way forward. Isn't it therefore the solution to all the dpdr symptoms I get? I just started to read Levin's books and now I'm a bit unsettled and worried if this still is the right path.


----------



## Markjones90 (Apr 10, 2020)

Just going through Jordan's course now. Lot of fluff but some helpful tips re. muscle relaxation but as stated by the previous poster, am unconvinced trauma is always the source of DP/DR.

Should he be charging sixty bucks? Hmm. Not so sure.


----------



## Markjones90 (Apr 10, 2020)

Just going through Jordan's course now. Lot of fluff but some helpful tips re. muscle relaxation but as stated by the previous poster, am unconvinced trauma is always the source of DP/DR.

Should he be charging sixty bucks? Hmm. Not so sure.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

From what I remember, Harris Harrington's angle is that dissociation comes from emotional abuse, leading to things like learned helplessness and toxic shame.

I actually agree with a lot of the things he says, but I only know second-hand because I could never afford to buy his programme when I was at my worst and had no income. Same with Lyndon and others.

Also, agree with Aridity that it's too long-winded and complex for someone with mental health issues to process.

If I recall, his method was to write out your life story, which is a method certainly not unique to him.


----------



## Markjones90 (Apr 10, 2020)

I think the problem with a lot of these gurus is that they advocate that their programmes can fully cure everyone who uses the programme in the correct way. No if's, no buts.

Of course, the programmes can be useful and might even help some people to fully recover, but everyone? Come on! That's incredibly irresponsible.

Most psychiatrists and neurologists openly admit that we have barely scratched the surface in terms of understanding his the brain works.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I think it's the whole business model of it that's exploitative.

It's not that there's not good information there that can't be used, it's that they are willing to make and create a programme costing hundreds of dollars. That in itself shows a moral bankruptcy on behalf of the author.


----------



## Johanna1980 (Mar 21, 2018)

curiousmind said:


> I believe Hardgrave has benign intentions, and he is genuinely out there to help people. However, my problem with his doctrine is that it's premised on the works of Peter A. Levine and Stephen Porges. To cite Levine and Porges as "DPDR specialists" (which he outspokenly does [source]) is simply wrong for nowhere in their work do they claim to know how to treat DPDR. Their research is tailored towards trauma as an experience and the consequent repercussions such as PTSD, CPTSD etc. The real DPDR specialists are Mauricio Sierra, Daphne Simeon, Anthony David, and so on. I have never heard Hardgrave mention any of these names in any of his videos and articles. Moreover, Hardgrave's suggestion that the techniques you have just mentioned (TRE, muscle relaxation, exercise and etc.) will ameliorate DPDR symptoms is blatantly unfounded. Techniques such as muscle relaxation have been found not to be helpful in treating DPDR [source], some studies even found that muscle relaxation lead to worsening of DPDR symptoms [source]. So all this leads me to think that Hardgrave either has done sloppy research or he finds it convenient to cite Porges and Levine for the modus of treating trauma is generally better understood than treating DPDR.
> 
> Disregarding this scholarly confusion, I would contend that his advice to exercise, make a schedule, stick to that schedule and live life "normally" is decent. Albeit, I don't think this kind of advice is remotely surprising. To get your life together no matter your predicament is in my mind just common sense. Besides, you are probably better off reading Jung or Peterson if you want to really get your life in order.


Its actually been PROVEN that any sort of trauma can be healed by practicing mindfulness, meditation, love self, joyfulness etc etc. The whole point is the body and brain think everything is safe and central nervous system calms down and cortisol stops going crazy and inflammation stops going rapid which is what causes dpdr in the first place. Its all inflammation. Quiet the central nervous system and inflammation stops.


----------



## numb1 (Jun 17, 2010)

60? I talked to someone with Hardgrave and and they wanted over $4,000 for three months


----------

